# Opening of the Ocean View Pier



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

Ok after the post yesterday i did some research and the Pier will be opening next month. But only out to where the boat house use to be. it is planned to be built the full 1600 feet at that time of it being done it will be re re-opened again.

I guess ole Judy Boone cant wait to get into our wallets.


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

are they going to replace the boat house and move the head boats back or is the boat house platform going to remain an open fishing area?


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

Nope it will be the Thirsty Camel where the old boat house will be , its soupose to be like Lynnhaven pier just longer. I dont know about the boats yet..since there over in Hampton, the old Camel will be torn down and condos will be built and the parking lot will be the same just repaved. For what i have heard.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

How far out is the pier extended now???Last time I was by,iffn it aint any further than it was,the bathers are in for a hookin  ....the R


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

i would say about 75 yards out,, just past the old jetties and where the old bait house use to be ,,, so really not that far about the lenght of L.I.P. if you wanna see pics of it there are some on the picture page here and thats how far out it still is .


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

some of the best fishing ive had was in the front of the pier before you get to the bait house...drum, specks, and flounder were my favorites in the front


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

ASK4Fish said:


> some of the best fishing ive had was in the front of the pier before you get to the bait house...drum, specks, and flounder were my favorites in the front



isnt that the truth,,, until night fall then it was to the T for sharks and in the morning for cobia


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

fishbone4_14_74 said:


> isnt that the truth,,, until night fall then it was to the T for sharks and in the morning for cobia


yep caught plenty o' sharks out there there and hooked my first cobe off that pier cant wait till they finish it that is one good damn pier i remember the day when my buddy hooked 2 cobes at the same time out there and later on that day there was a nice drum caught


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

...gonna be elbow to as#%$#@  ....the R


----------



## cuzdave (Jan 8, 2004)

The pier has a website now, looks like it will be a good one. There's not a lot of new info yet, but there may be soon here's the link: www.oceanviewpier.com. I hope this helps.


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

and you could trust that there'd be a hoard of trout for shark bait under the lights


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

Ah the last years trick  caught many shark on them. Ok triva ? who was the last person to catch a shark and it was the biggest all season off of Harrison? Give ya a hint wasnt me  but i was runner up


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

fishbone4_14_74 said:


> Ah the last years trick  caught many shark on them. Ok triva ? who was the last person to catch a shark and it was the biggest all season off of Harrison? Give ya a hint wasnt me  but i was runner up


it was probably rich who caught the biggest one the year the pier went down i was there when he caught it i also saw him catch a 5 foot nurse shark


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

Go ahead on S/S your right i have the pic somewhere on my PC. wasnt really all that big but was the biggest. See ya this weekend at C.B.B.T. on to let ya know 4 more cobes where landed yesterday down south.


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

Is there any chance of catching the brown bombers off the beach at "Harrison's" or out there from wherever the "end" is gonna be when they open what is there. I'm guessing you need a lot of planks to get out to their area but I'm just curious, thanks.


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

Thats a good question Mack,,, i guess you would have to look at how close the piers are like L.I.P. and even outter banks pier both are short and not very deep,,, now they do catch the ole brown guy from the beach along hwy 12 and the point. They have been slaying them there 4 just yesterday. But Cobia are a very courious fish so it is possable to land one there, but right now i doubt it due to all the building down there. I wouldnt think the fishin wont be good there until next year after eveything has been re-built. But thats just my .02 cents worth.


----------



## ov-yaker75 (Jun 3, 2005)

it is very possible to catch the brown bomber where the pier house used to be, quite a few cobias were hooked but a few were landed due to the pilings, I have fished harrisons for many years and yes the length where it is now will be good for fishing, even for the man in the brown suit. I wonder if I could catch the first cobe on the new pier? hmmmmm..... the last 3 yrs harrisons was up I have caught the first one of the year  might as well break in the pier the right way!!!!  
Ray 
btw when is it opening!?!


----------



## ov-yaker75 (Jun 3, 2005)

striperswiper said:


> yep caught plenty o' sharks out there there and hooked my first cobe off that pier cant wait till they finish it that is one good damn pier i remember the day when my buddy hooked 2 cobes at the same time out there and later on that day there was a nice drum caught


yeah the biggest drum on that pier was caught that day! and I hold the harrison's plaque  by the way.... the drum was 52 inches!


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

damn Ray i didnt know you were on this board its me Andrew by the way i think ima gonna break the ice on the new pier its my turn know buddy you got the last 2 cobes of that pier ima gonna get the first know


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

Not if i beat you guys 2 it,, since i now have the rod and reel that was used to catch them cobes.

And Ray how was alaska there dear boy.


----------



## ov-yaker75 (Jun 3, 2005)

I wasnt in alaska, I was in alberta, canada. fishing up there was pretty good, but it isnt salt water! but I did catch my first sturgeon up there it was 6 1/2 feet long out of the old man river,caught alot of lake trout up to 40 lbs and a whole lot of good tasting walleye!
BTW I WILL CATCH THE FIRST COBE OFF THAT PIER!!!! HISTORY ALWAYS REPEAT ITSELF!!!!!


----------



## rebelknight13 (Feb 27, 2005)

what is the best bait for cobes? and the best set up?


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

buy my TLD combo for a fighting rod


----------



## Bassplug (Jun 18, 2004)

Sure am glad the pier is back. I learned to fish off it in the 40's with my Dad. Guess I am going to have to make a trip up and fish off the new one now.

Bill


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

When does the pier be open?


----------

